# Which WP prospect?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/206186d1370573158-wp-prospect-2012-zippins-fancy-rock-4-.jpg

this one catches my eye the most.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the first one & the sixth one.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I like number 5


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

The Alotta Charisma is a hunter bred horse, but the Charisma's have excellent temperaments and trainability (I have one!) But they may not be your best WP choice, but a great all-around horse you could point in any direction. I would need better photos of this one to decide. (the one provided you can't tell anything)

The rest are okay. You would want to consider an APHA/AQHA horse because they are significantly more marketable and worth more. Especially if it is an RR APHA. I would be partial to the second colt. His bloodlines go to Impulsions and Invester which are very good pleasure lines, even if they are a bit back there. 

In my personal opinions, Zippo bred horses are hit or miss on their personalities. The majority of Zippo horses I know can be very sketchy. 

I'm guessing you are looking exclusively at Reisinger babies? 

I would pick the Lotza Good Looks one. Charisma x Sonny lines are great all-around horses with great personalities. Then I would choose the In the Fast Lane. IMHO has the best marketability and great lines. Good luck!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

This is where Baby Huey came from, he's out of Flirtin With A Win, Handeland Pleasure Horses were who I bought him from. He's double registered.

I like all of them, and imagine you will do well with any of them but the last one, and 1, 6 and 7 are all eye catchers.

Scroll down to Wins First Edition and you will see "Baby Huey". http://www.webwranglerdesign.com/Handeland/salehorses.php

They are in IA too, not far from other barn.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

its hard to say with those pics. the wp horses necks dont tie in low , but dont have the high head carriege either.. hard to say on babies. they are all so darn cute


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Well, heck, I think I'd have to take them all cause I'd never be able to decide. #5's markings really catches my eye, just because they're so unusual, but I don't like his muscling as well as some of the others. Overall I think I like #7 the best because she has that old time bulldog look to her and looks like she'd be a good using horse. That's my personal preference though and not the look I see in WP horses these days.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

OK- im totally confused with the whole picture order (i might just be stupid.. or intoxicated, lol.) but the sixth horse if youre counting the pictures- hes got what id call a badger face, three white socks- hes just flashy! Caught my eye all quick like! Lol. I like that one! 'A safe bet'? Solid face three high whites chestnut? His markings are just striking, and entrancing.. hell gecha noticed! ;-)


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like #3. Probably because I like the look or Thoroughbreds or racing lines (not saying that is his breeding.. just his look). 

Of course, I might see him in person and not like. Or I might not like this horse as an adult. But.. right now I like that one a lot. Seems put together.


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry about the photo deal! You can look for a revised version of this thread under ( WP prospects new)


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

Never mind, Its under 'Select a WP Prospect'


----------

